# Hot Weather Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Due to the temperature I`ve been having a hard time finding something comfortable to wear today









It had to be on a bracelet, nylon & rubber were out, also small and comparatively light as anything large has become a pain in this heat









I thought about something old on on a bonklip, small light and with that bracelet airy but darn`t risk sweat getting into the long non water resistant watch









I`ve found three of my watches which fit the bill









This is larger then the other two but the shape allows good air flow round the case...

*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB,21J Miyota 8200 Series*










This is the lightest of the three and easy to wear...

*Orient 3 Star, 17 Jewel Manual Wind early `80`s*










But I`ve gone for this, small, comfortable and stylish









*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










Anyone else got favourite `hot weather` watches?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anyone else got favourite `hot weather` watches? huh.gif


No....Im not mental


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Anyone else got favourite `hot weather` watches? huh.gif
> 
> 
> No....Im not mental


That`s open to question























Must go now but I`ll be back to check up on your condition later


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Due to the temperature I`ve been having a hard time finding something comfortable to wear today


Mac....have you tried just a thong??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roger said:


> > Due to the temperature I`ve been having a hard time finding something comfortable to wear today
> 
> 
> Mac....have you tried just a thong??


Please no pictures


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I've junked the heavey metal







for the smallest lightest I could find, a Marathon field watch.

The nice little one in the middle


















Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been wearing this today and the Nato's not been to bad on it at all


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roger said:


> > Due to the temperature I`ve been having a hard time finding something comfortable to wear today
> 
> 
> Mac....have you tried just a thong??


It wouldn't look good with his truss







.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> It wouldn't look good with his truss


























He thanks you for the support!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How about this







?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, dunno about the hot weather connection, but I'll be in New York tomorrow where it's predicted to be 40 deg. C









I've decided to take this along for the ride:

*CWC Royal Navy Diver*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > > Due to the temperature I`ve been having a hard time finding something comfortable to wear today
> ...


That's what I thought Hawkeys avatar was.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wearing this










Got an extra link put in so now it is nice and loose


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have found NATOs the most comfortable. All that sweat (Eww..) makes bracelets slip all over the place for me (Yukk..)


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I found this one very comfortable today (click to enlarge):


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

It's got to be my trusty Pyrenean Atlantic to Med companion - well used to temperatures above 30 - Tag Heuer Formula 1. Small, light, virtually indestructible and very comfortable.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This for me today.










Teak Oil Bareges, Teak Oil...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

for work (= office) use, I always wear bracelets.

Must say, I wear my bracelet watches tight enough that they stay in place on my wrist (the diameter of my wrist goes up sharply from just above the hand to somewhere on the forearm - if I don't crank them reasonably tight, they always fall down onto my hand - quite painful with some divers watches).

With the watch clamped quite tight, bracelets are fine for me no matter how sweaty it gets.

I do prefer a nylon strap when I am out of the office, however, and they work well for me in hot weather. I ran my BM on a NATO strap recently in Rome during a heat wave







and it was fine.

Most of my watches are on NATO or rhino straps when not at work. I have found a conqueror 2-piece works well on a mil-style watch in hot conditions, also. For some reason, on a diver the same strap feels too heavy and sweaty. Go figure.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

For me in a word "Titanium" nice and light

Martin


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Russ said:


> Teak Oil Bareges, Teak Oil...


Good spot


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ, looks good on the brace mate... how lazy was I never to even try it!
















Its pretty much always hot here and bracelets or rubber work best for me... the Seiko SD was a great one for the hot days tho being ti and with sloping back....


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> for work (= office) use, I always wear bracelets. Must say, I wear my bracelet watches tight enough that they stay in place on my wrist (the diameter of my wrist goes up sharply from just above the hand to somewhere on the forearm - if I don't crank them reasonably tight, they always fall down onto my hand - quite painful with some divers watches). With the watch clamped quite tight, bracelets are fine for me no matter how sweaty it gets.


The Seiko Marine master is brilliant for this â€" you _have_ to wear it tight(ish) as it's so damn heavy. But the beautifully engineered ratcheting wetsuit extension means you can make micro adjustments for comfort any time you need to. Takes a second, if that.












> I do prefer a nylon strap when I am out of the office, however, and they work well for me in hot weather. I ran my BM on a NATO strap recently in Rome during a heat wave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big convert to this style of strap, since the very timely arrival of my Seiko 809 military this week (see above). A perfect strap (and lightweight watch) for this weather.

I note from a recent conversation with my asian supplier that leather straps are virtually impossible to source in many places there, due to their incompatibility with heat and humidity.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can`t imagine how I could have forgotten this









*RLT-11,#11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been wearing this today which is really a good hot weather watch


















Nice and loose


----------



## Naith (Feb 16, 2006)

... 37 degrees C!!!

Hot???

You want to live here between June & September 

Naith


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Can`t imagine how I could have forgotten this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach, is yours Red instead of Orange? or is it just the light??

Looks good.......mine is a little unwell at the moment.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

In this weather, all my watches are "hot weather" watches.

I like Raketakat's idea, though. (Would also work for those who work around machinery and can't wear a watch.)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Naith said:


> ... 37 degrees C!!!
> 
> Hot???
> 
> ...










*No I do not!!*









My `comfortable` limit is 22Â°C, anything more is just a waste IMO











Bareges said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Can`t imagine how I could have forgotten this
> ...


Just the light, it`s the usual orange









Sorry yours is unwell, have you contacted Roy?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I've been wearing this today which is really a good hot weather watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A classy watch Phil. 

There's only one CWC G10 but a lot of immitations.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> There's only one CWC G10 but a lot of immitations.


There`s only one Stan,









Impossible to immitate


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some even have a battery hatch Mac.









The cheap ones don't but have a pressed on back and a "three year" battery, bit of a bugger when the battery goes though. The original G10 runs for two years on a battery any way.

The G10 2000 has a press on back too.









Good enough reason to get a proper one then?

I'll stick to the properly refurbished originals, they have new seals all round unlike the ones the cowboys are selling.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stayed with this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Missread what I said Stan











mach 0.0013137 said:


> There`s only one `*Stan*`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stayed with this


Class Paul


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stayed with this
> ...


It is isn't it.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Naith said:
> 
> 
> > ... 37 degrees C!!!
> ...


Just wondering about the colour, some of you "old hands" seem to come up with some very interesting variations when Roy is making things for you
















Hopefully if the Royal Mail have done their stuff it is with Roy as we speak.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

G10 on a Nato for me too.










Andy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stayed with this


And why wouldn't you? Lovely watch, Paul, absolute classic.


----------

